# Quack, Bermuda or Rye?



## LawnNut01833 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stumped. Been going through a lot of these posts and now everything is starting to look the same. **PLEASE NO QUACK GRASS, PLEASE NO QUACK GRASS, PLEASE NO QUACK GRASS**


----------



## LawnNut01833 (Jul 22, 2020)

Bump to see if anyone can identity.


----------



## Hendermp (Oct 19, 2020)

Not sure exactly what it is but I am pretty sure it is NOT quack grass as I don't see clasping auricles.


----------



## LawnNut01833 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you for the response. I had to look up what you meant by auricle. It most definitely does not have them. Now I'm investigating orchid grass. This weed, whatever it may be, grows quicker than the surrounding tttf.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

You have two different grasses there. The second pic looks like orchard grass with its pale color and flat stem. It also seems to have the beginning of an orchard grass type seed head forming.

The top picture isnt clear enough to see the auricles. Both quack grass and annual rye have clasping auricles. It looks like one of the auricles in the pic is clasping but cant really tell.

Another identifying characteristic of grasses is the ligule (you'll probably have to google that). Ryegrass has a prominent ligule.

Also, look for the presence or absence of hairs on the stem/leaves. That also helps in identifying grasses. ID'ing grasses can be tough.


----------



## LawnNut01833 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ahhhh. Another curve ball. Photo is of the same piece of grass. One photo was not very clear. The other, well, now that I look at it, not very good either.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Well then, it has a flat stem. If true, the color steers me toward Orchard grass.


----------



## LawnNut01833 (Jul 22, 2020)

My responses are horrendously delayed. Apologies. Grabbed a photo this morning of the back yard then a couple this afternoon of some close ups.


----------

